# Henna anyone?



## jewels_mystery (Apr 2, 2010)

I tried henna a couple of years ago but was not that thrilled with the results. Love the color but made my hair dry. I wanted to know fi anyone was into henna or using Indian herbs on their hair?


----------



## supersizebbw (Apr 3, 2010)

jewels_mystery said:


> I tried henna a couple of years ago but was not that thrilled with the results. Love the color but made my hair dry. I wanted to know fi anyone was into henna or using Indian herbs on their hair?



hey jewels mystery,
i've always thought of trying henna myself but never gotten round to it. i'm actually a lurker on a hair forum where i get lots of info on hair care so whenever i want to try a new product usually search for it on there and there's usually loads of info/reviews from people. hope it's of help. all the best 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks. I just joined that group. I have several friends who have used it with amazing results. It just dried out my hair. I am going to try something a little different next time. Have you checked out http://www.hennaforhair.com/


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 4, 2010)

I've often thought of using henna, but not quite plucked up the courage to give it a try (yet!)....I'm naturally a redhead (see avatar!) but my colour can get quite lacklustre and mousy, so I tend to dye my hair a brighter shade. It fades so quickly though, I would be intreguied to know if henna would last longer and be better for my hair.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 4, 2010)

You should check out the henna for hair site. There are several ladies with red hair that posted their pictures and techniques.

I am also going to try out using indian oils. I read a lot of positive stuff about it. Check out this link, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...isplay.php?f=6 one woman used some herbs and it made her hair really shiny.


----------



## clockworklove (Apr 5, 2010)

My hair has got a really grown out henna job right now! I'm also a natural redhead, and it did wonders for brightening up my hair in healthy, natural way. Also, roots aren't as obvious or fast-appearing as with standard hair dye- another plus! 
Are you familiar with Lush? They're a mostly-all-natural bath product company, and they make great stuff. They sell henna in blocks, where it's been combined with cocoa butter and conditioning oils and some other really good for your hair ingredients. I know that their henna left my hair REALLY shiny and moisturized, so it might be great for you if henna alone tends to dry your hair out.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Clock for the new info. I have never heard of lush and will look for a website.


----------

